# *RESOLVED!*: Georgia. Home needed for adorable dwarf!



## Vetiora (Oct 16, 2007)

With much sadness I am looking for a new forever home for my wonderful dwarf bunny Ferguson.

He's roughly 2 and a half years old, neutered and a very curious bun. While he's on the large side of the dwarf scale, he loves hiding under covers and just flopping around. He doesn't bite or nip (at least not that I've ever experienced) and he loves having his ears "massaged" and that space between his ears rubbed. He is litterbox trained and also travels very well, as I have taken him on 2 hour + trips to visit his vet! And although there are no problems with him, unfortunately my situation since I first bought him has changed. 

Among other problems, I am having to condense a lot of my life and I know I cannot give him the home he deserves. His claws have suffered from some minor neglect and are in desperate need of clipping (unfortunately I am far too afraid of hurting him to clip them as his nails are dark) so I am having a friend of mine, who is a trained groomer, come and trim his nails soon. I want to make sure Fergy goes to a good home and I know this forum is full of bunny lovers!

I'm willing to send his cage with him so that there will be no need for worry of housing him somewhere, and any other supplies that would be useful. I am also willing to personally transport/meet up with someone, practically _anything _just to get him a good home.

I'm really heartbroken about having to give him up but I believe that part of loving your bun is knowing when he needs a better home than the one you're giving him. I believe if someone from this forum can take him, that they will be able to give him that home and I will know he is getting all the care he deserves and all the love he could ever wish for.

So would anyone like to give my Ferguson Bun a loving new home?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you have to give him up. I remember you and Fergy from way back when I first came on the forum. I loved that picture of him in your avatar, and especially since he looks a bit like my first bunny baby Mocha.

Unfortunately there is no room in this inn. I hope someone here can adopt him!


----------



## Vetiora (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow someone remembers me! 

I'm sorry I have to give him up too, more than I can really say (it's very hard trying not to cry while writing all this to get him a home :in tears. Thanks for the sympathy and kind words...I'm still in shock someone remembers me!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 16, 2007)

oh i am soo sorry. that stinks that you have to get rid of your bun. at least you are doing the right thing by finding him a new loving home. he will miss you i bet. 

would like to take him but parents, actually no father would probably kill me.:?




mwahaha got mom to read post, fell in love. but ya kinda live far away:?


----------



## Vetiora (Oct 16, 2007)

If your mom would really accept him, then I'd be willing to travel at LEAST half the way there if not more just to ensure he could get a loving home!

Naturally I have some more questions for you, but I love Fergs enough that I will do practically anything to get him another loving home. We could also put together a bunny transport, assuming that the other transporters are available? Let me know if it's a for sure deal and we can totally work something out (even if I have to hop a plane with bun or caravan up there!).


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2007)

If we can get Winston and Vega to Ontario, we can get Fergy to you if you want him. Especially since Vetiora is willing to drive a good ways.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 17, 2007)

i will check with my mom. she would probably be ok with it but it might take some coaxing to get my dad to go for it, he secretly loves the buns though.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Oct 17, 2007)

That picture of Fergy is absolutely precious! <3

I hope he gets a home just as good as yours!


----------



## Aina (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey. If it doesn't work out, my sister really has wanted a dwarf rabbit since before I got my rabbits. She is a really responsible almost 15 year old (November 11th) and I know she would be an excelent owner. She is also homeschooled so is at home all day so he would get plenty of attention. We live in south Ga around 4 hours from Atlanta. My dad is iffy about it, but he says we can get more info.
Do you think he would be ok with other rabbits in the house? (though he most likely wouldn't be bonded to them.) 
How big is he? 
How far would you be willing to transport him?
Any more pics? He sure looks cute!


----------



## Vetiora (Oct 17, 2007)

> *Naturestree wrote:*
> 
> If we can get Winston and Vega to Ontario, we can get Fergy to you if you want him. Especially since Vetiora is willing to drive a good ways.



Bunny road trip!!! :biggrin2:




> * Swanlake wrote:
> 
> *i will check with my mom. she would probably be ok with it but it might take some coaxing to get my dad to go for it, he secretly loves the buns though.


Please let me know what your mom and dad say. I don't mind talking directly to them if you/they want. 




> *PixieStixxxx Wrote:*
> 
> That picture of Fergy is absolutely precious! <3 I hope he gets a home just as good as yours!



Aw, thanks!  It was actually an easter basket they had been selling at Target if I'm not mistaken. The photo op was just too cute to pass up!




> *Aina Wrote:*
> 
> Hey. If it doesn't work out, my sister really has wanted a dwarf rabbit since before I got my rabbits. She is a really responsible almost 15 year old (November 11th) and I know she would be an excelent owner. She is also homeschooled so is at home all day so he would get plenty of attention. We live in south Ga around 4 hours from Atlanta. My dad is iffy about it, but he says we can get more info. Do you think he would be ok with other rabbits in the house? (though he most likely wouldn't be bonded to them.) How big is he? How far would you be willing to transport him? Any more pics? He sure looks cute!



Ask away and I will give you all the information I know!  The last time Fergy was around another rabbit it was at the pet shop where I got him (aka, when he was a tiny bunny baby) so I'm not sure how he would react around another rabbit. Whenever he's been out of his cage around my cat though he doesn't seem to mind. In fact he practically ignores Fitz (the cat) despite the fact he might make a nice sized snack for him. He is neutered though, so that might help with any interaction he has with other bunnies.

Size wise, he's actually large for what I expected of a dwarf. The picture in my avatar was taken when he was a wee bun and he has since outgrown the little green carrot car. When I hold him he's about the size of holding a baseball cap in my arms and he doesn't weigh over 5 lbs (I'm trying to remember how much he weighed during his last check up but I know it wasn't over 5 lbs). 

Transportation, if Swanlake can't take him, I'd practically be willing to drive him to your doorstop since you live in GA! I used to travel a 4 hour round trip when I lived in college on the weekends when I'd visit home, so I'm pretty comfortable driving in GA by far.


If anyone else has any questions for me about the Fergster, please feel free to ask! I'm going to be putting together a questionaire (for at least Swanlake and Aina) for those interested in adopting him.

....also I will be looking for more pictures of my wonder bun for those wondering about pictures.


----------



## Vetiora (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright I found some pictures of the Fergy bunny!

Mind you, they're terribly old (like 2 years old!) but they are pictures detailing the Fergabun's cuteness. 


This was Fergy's old cage, before he outgrew his green house (don't worry, the newspaper used only veggie dye ). He now has a 3 story cage which he loves to lay on the 2nd shelf and relax. When he was in this cage he used to lay ontop of his house! XD






Surprise, surprise! Look who likes raisins!





Exiting the cage now! Oops, he got a little too close to the lens! Blurry bunny!





My sister (or well, part of her) holding Ferguson when he was a weee baby bun!





Time to explore! (Look at that pettable bunny rump!)





What's this?





Oops! Too big!





Look who I caught beneath the covers!





And finally, time for a nap!






And unfortunately, that's all the pictures I have of Fergy that are discernable. Unfortunately my digital camera broke shortly after this session and I haven't had the money to buy a new one since. :?


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2007)

aww he's so cute and tiny! Surely someone has room for this little man? 

And you know, we just missed all the breeders driving up to Michigan for the ARBA convention- Im sure Clarzoo (who lives in FL) would have brought him up this way! Doh!


----------



## Bunnicula (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm way willing to help with part of the transport if he goes to swanlake. I'm in S Central PA...

Let me know if I'm needed for any bunportation.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Aina (Oct 22, 2007)

If everything goes as planned, my sister will be adopting Fergy.inkbouce: I am going to get her to join this board so she can learn more about bunny keeping. She is really excited.


----------



## Vetiora (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who showed an interest in either adopting Fergy or helping transport him! I really appreciate all the support (and Fergy does too:biggrin2.

Aina is right, if all goes as planned, her sis will be getting a wonderful bunny boy! We're still working things out as far as transport so I'll update this again after Fergs is safe and delivered!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 22, 2007)

:great:

That's great!


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats great news! Will he still be an indoor bunny?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 22, 2007)

How wonderful! I think that's the best news I've seen in a while! A good ending to something that's not a great situation. 

I'm so sorry you have to give him up, but knowing he will go to a person who really wants to have a bunny to spoil and knows that it's work to care for one...... well what more could we ask for?


----------



## Babysis (Oct 23, 2007)

yep, He'll be indoors, in my room infact. 

Btw: I'm Alayna, Ania's(I think that's my sisters name on here) baby sister, the one who's gonna be the new owner of Ferguson.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats! And Welcome to the forum. I am so glad you got this guy he looks like my Connor.


----------



## Vetiora (Oct 23, 2007)

> Haley wrote:
> 
> Thats great news! Will he still be an indoor bunny?



Yes he will  That was one of my main conditions of finding a home for him. He might like the outdoors but he's never been an outdoor bunny so I'm not sure how well he would adapt to the weather.



> Bo B Bunny wrote:
> 
> I'm so sorry you have to give him up, but knowing he will go to a person who really wants to have a bunny to spoil and knows that it's work to care for one...... well what more could we ask for?



That's exactly why I came here to the forum. I'm not thrilled about having to give Fergy up, but I'm very happy to know he's going to a loving home!



> Babysis wrote:
> 
> yep, He'll be indoors, in my room infact.
> 
> Btw: I'm Alayna, Ania's(I think that's my sisters name on here) baby sister, the one who's gonna be the new owner of Ferguson.



Good to see you on here Alayna! This is a wonderful forum (even if you just lurk like I do! XD) full of information and great support. I know you'll be a great bunny mom to my little Fergy


----------



## Aina (Oct 24, 2007)

Actually Connor was who I thought about when I saw that Fergy was a black dwarf. 

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Congrats! And Welcome to the forum. I am so glad you got this guy he looks like my Connor.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2007)

*Connor is my baby.*

*Aina wrote: *


> Actually Connor was who I thought about when I saw that Fergy was a black dwarf.
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## swanlake (Oct 24, 2007)

YAY!! i am glad you found someone closer who is willing to give a loving home!!

yea i don't think my dad would have let me.... he keeps saying "no more buns until you keep your room clean for a month!" *sigh* gosh he won't even let me foster a bun, says TWO BUNS ARE MORE THAN ENOUGH! what does he know...

my mom is working on him on the whole fostering thing....she is going to try and use a whole 'she could get more nhs hours' so MAYBE....my mom is in LOOOOVE with the buns, she is exactly like a grandma spoiling her grandkids to no end! she has this whole rutine...


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 25, 2007)

Aww...I'm sorry you weren't able to take him, Swanlake...but also happy that he found a home with Alayna! 

What a great end to the story...

And what a HANDSOME BOY!!

:inlove:

Edited to add: So I guess I can change this to RESOLVED, eh? YAY!!

Edited again to add: Wait, not resolved...there's still a need for transport, right? So I went ahead and put that instead.


----------



## Aina (Nov 1, 2007)

He is getting transported today. Pray that all goes well and that everyone has a safe trip. My sister and I are very excited.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 1, 2007)

YAYY!! SO happy to hear it!

Changed the title to RESOLVED in celebration!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Yay for Fergie bun!!

Make sure you keep us posted!


----------



## Aina (Nov 1, 2007)

He is here, and getting used to his new surroundings. I'll take some pictures tomorrow. He is so cute!!


----------



## Vetiora (Nov 1, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks again to everyone who helped out, volounteered transport and gave support! I'm back from roughly 300 miles of driving and am sad he's gone, but very happy to know that Ferguson is in loving hands!

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow Congrats! Im so happy this all worked out. We will need lots of pics once he's settled in!


----------

